# Skunk solver



## gunnyhighway (Aug 13, 2008)

I know this isn't exactly in catagory, but just wanted to post this because I don't know how rare it is or not

Using a 2100 classic by Crosman, and using crosman premier hollow point pellet, I took a skunk after discovering the skunk attacking my cat

My question is, what does anyone know what the biggest animal ever taken with a pellet rifle is?

Here is a pic of said skunk

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c284/Malita33082/skunk****er2.jpg


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

The biggest thing that I have ever shot with my pellet gun was a bunch o'crows :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Technically, there is no 'biggest animal ever taken with an air rifle' people used to hunt deer with larger caliber ones, and a good shot with a high-powered one can anchor you anything from an armadillo to a small coyote. I'm not saying you should go out and hunt those animals, but if you learn the anatomy, and you need to take the shot, like the skunk attacking your cat, then by all means, try. But you should always make your shots count, it causes less suffering to the animal if you take one clean shot to the brain or spine rather than fifteen body shots, you know what I mean?

Anyway, the biggest thing I ever shot was an 8-pound possum, and let me tell you, he sure wasn't playing dead.....

:sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

largest animal I ever took with a pellet gun was a crow. Used a daisy powerline air rifle took about 6 or seven shots at 10 pumps to kill it. I would not recomend shooting a skunk or possum with an air gun unless it is one of those high speed ones and then only at close range. BTW how bad was the skunk smell after you shot it? Last skunk I shot was with a 22lr and I shot him DRT and that area of the woods was off limits for a couple of days!!


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

If you have an ADULT highpower air rifle, you can take smaller varmints like that all day long. I've got a couple ditch cougars to my credit and if we had squirrels around the farm, I wouldn't hesistate. I will try to get a couple rabbits this weekend for pics and terminal results.

A true highpower air rifle is not a Crossman 760 or Powerline. Mine is almost as powerful as a .22short and is nearly silent. Works great with Crow-Mag pellets or the little polymer tipped sonsaguns.


----------

